# Round trip request



## av8r75 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yesterday was my first day driving. Upon reaching the destination one of my riders asked me to wait because she would only be about 5 minutes and would need a ride back home. I told her finebut that I needed to close the current teip and she would need to create a new one for the return. Is that correct or can Uber handle something like that automatically?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

av8r75 said:


> Yesterday was my first day driving. Upon reaching the destination one of my riders asked me to wait because she would only be about 5 minutes and would need a ride back home. I told her finebut that I needed to close the current teip and she would need to create a new one for the return. Is that correct or can Uber handle something like that automatically?


It's up to you if you want to wait. I will not end the trip if they promise to be out within 5 minutes. Anything longer, I'll tell them I'll leave and they can request another ride (which goes to who is closer, obviously). Watch out cause if you make them rerequest you, they may get annoyed and now have two chances to ding your ratings.


----------



## av8r75 (Sep 11, 2015)

But as to time and mileage on the clock, everything will be ok? Just want to make sure that if a 10 minute 3 mile trip turns into 30 minutes and 6 miles I'll still get paid for all of it and won't get any dirty messages from Uber.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

U


av8r75 said:


> But as to time and mileage on the clock, everything will be ok? Just want to make sure that if a 10 minute 3 mile trip turns into 30 minutes and 6 miles I'll still get paid for all of it and won't get any dirty messages from Uber.


Uber is used to seeing time that doesn't quite equal the mileage driven because stops are sorta common. Just note that the minutes you wait are calculated at $.16/min or whatever it is in your market (.20, 0.15 etc).


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

if you are in teh middle of nowhere with no possibility of getting a new trip request in less than 5 minutes, stay on the clock. you pay the Stupid Rider Fee once as another benefit to taking the pax back.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure. It will be fine.

Uber automatically stops trips when they reach 4 hours, and I doubt your trip will last even a third of that, so you should be fine in round-trip requests with the "meter" running.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> if you are in teh middle of nowhere with no possibility of getting a new trip request in less than 5 minutes, stay on the clock. you pay the Stupid Rider Fee once as another benefit to taking the pax back.


Right on. If you decide to make the return trip definitely don't cancel and make them re-request. No only do you lose time on the clock ($0.20/min or whatever) another $1 for the SRF but you could get pinged from someone else that you'd have to decline, negatively affecting your acceptance rate (not to mention mess up any hourly guarantees that might be in place). On, say, quick trips for shopping, occasionally you'll encounter a pax that's cheap enough to not want to pay you to wait and will give you some BS line like, "end the trip, but if you want to hang around in the parking lot and wait for me for a quick pick up I'll be done in like 5 minutes." Screw them. If they don't actually want to pay you usually less than $2 to wait for them, then they can wait a few minutes for another driver to pick them up. Whenever that happens I hot-foot it as far away from said store as I can, or use it as an excuse to go fill up with gas and take a 15 min break (there is an exception to this, e.g. if you know the return trip is going to be lucrative and/or get you back to where you were going to go anyway)


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Side note to the above, I picked a couple of guys this past summer from a gated sub-division and took them to a strip club, the one in question is kinda on the far edge of town. After dropping them off one guy says to me, "Not sure how long we'll be in there but if you wait here for us there will be $50 bucks in it for you." He wasn't willing to front me any insurance money, though. I actually had to ponder that one for a while, but ultimately decided not to hang around. Reasons aplenty,

A.) It was Saturday night. I might miss out on some nice surge action
B.) Staying would obligate me to take them home after they had their fill, regardless of condition. NOTE: I do not give rides to people who appear close to being sick or are covered in mud, bodily fluids, etc. Basically anything that would mess my interior up.
C.) No guarantee they'll actually give me $50, and I won't find that out until I've just wasted time waiting for them. NOTE: Given they're at a strip club, odds they're completely tapped out of cash by the time they emerge are better than not. Or, to put it another way, after 8 Stoli martinis and with only $50 left in his pocket is the guy gonna think to himself "I gotta save this last $50 for the Uber dude in the parking lot" or is he gonna invest that money in a couple more lap dances. I think we all know the answer to that one.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

av8r75 said:


> Yesterday was my first day driving. Upon reaching the destination one of my riders asked me to wait because she would only be about 5 minutes and would need a ride back home. I told her finebut that I needed to close the current teip and she would need to create a new one for the return. Is that correct or can Uber handle something like that automatically?


The Perfect Trip! I wish all of mine were rounders! I ask about 30% of my riders if they'd like me to wait.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

av8r75 said:


> But as to time and mileage on the clock, everything will be ok? Just want to make sure that if a 10 minute 3 mile trip turns into 30 minutes and 6 miles I'll still get paid for all of it and won't get any dirty messages from Uber.


Don't do that! You give 5 minutes or they are better off (and so are you) to.call another Uber.


----------

